# SOB's!



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

A baaaad idea? Fort Bragg to stop using goats in medical training
Published January 15, 2013
FoxNews.com

Some 3,600 goats per year will be spared now that Fort Bragg officials have agreed to stop using them for training. (AP)
Not everyone is mad at Congress: Thousands of goats per year will be spared now that lawmakers have passed a law ending the killing of goats for Army medical training.
For years, Fort Bragg has shot, blown up and otherwise killed some 300 goats per month to train Army medics for treating wounded soldiers, according to the Fayetteville Observer. Documents show Fort Bragg's Army Special Operations Command requested up to 3,600 goats last year. Animal activists claim the goats are shot, stabbed, bludgeoned and blown up to simulate the types of injuries those in combat face, according to the newspaper. 
But the new law appears to be the end of the practice, which angered animal rights activists. Instead, medics may train on humans wearing "organ suits," which have simulated human organs, breakable synthetic bones and even bloodlike fluid.
The recently passed National Defense Authorization Act requires the Department of Defense to provide plans by March to replace animals that are currently used for medical training, The Fayetteville Observer reported.
Officials with the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School and Army Special Operations Command wouldn't tell the newspaper how they plan to replace animals or say how many are killed during training.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I was aware this was happening, but not aware of the scale of it. Want to know whats worse?

When a shot, stabbed, or crushed goat is stitched up, if it lives, they stab it again later. And if it lives? They shoot it in the leg. And so on forever.

Now, bad things happen to pretty much all living things. At the end of most zebra's lives they know what its like to have a lion chew on their face, crotch, whatever. But no creature deserves to wake up into a world where it gets to be tortured over and over for its entire existence. Perhaps it is practical for the military to do this. But its so unethical, so Dr. Mengele, one simply has to wonder if any horror would be beyond someone involved in that. Certainly the *human* sense of empathy has to be missing entirely, like in a serial killer. All backed by my labor's dollar. 

I think in the end if we knew what horrors both nature and humans can dish out, we'd catch the next passing comet.

Of course you all know what really caused them to stop this practice is some company had the big idea of making fake body parts and getting the government to pay out tens of millions for their wares. It wasn't that they suddenly found a heart. It'd make more sense to work on dead animal parts from the meat industry than to work on rubber humans.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Charlie Horse said:


> I was aware this was happening, but not aware of the scale of it. Want to know whats worse?
> 
> When a shot, stabbed, or crushed goat is stitched up, if it lives, they stab it again later. And if it lives? They shoot it in the leg. And so on forever.
> 
> ...


You have to wonder why they don't just train in an E.R. like civilian Paramedics do. True, in the wild animals sometimes suffer gruesome fates; but human being are generally endowed with more compassion and, well, "humanity." These sickos are doing this intentionally and needlessly. I guess it's not too much of a surprise as the Federal Gvt does not cease to sicken me.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I can see the need for such real life trauma training but for the love of Christ!!! Why did they use goats and not sheep??? lol  I mean we all know why they didnt use pigs... No one can put their mind on their work when the smell of crispy bacon is in the air!

I never had a clue they were doing this... glad to come into this nightmare at the end of it.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You know, the more things I hear about our military and the more young soldiers who come back permanently damaged (not just physically but mentally), the more I think the 2nd Amendment is the only army we need in this country. (And now they are using a recent tragedy to try to make a case to further infringe upon it!) 

Forget about the danger of armed civilians. Get the guns out of the hands of these young men that our government is training to be psychopaths! There are better ways to do things than by torturing animals on purpose. I'm no fan of PETA, but I'm also not a fan of intentionally torturing animals for no other purpose than to teach our soldiers how to steel themselves for killing people. They don't maim animals to train ER doctors and first responders, so why was it necessary for our military? I'm glad they're putting a stop to it, but I'm ready for this country to be out of war for good. Our government has cost us more money and trampled more of our rights over 9/11 than any number of terrorists could ever have done, and all in the name of "freedom". What a joke. Too bad it's so un-funny.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The emergency rooms in this country are full of people with poor judgement that would serve as excellent examples of how to repair flesh and bones. With the right mentors and training this would work. I'm sure the military know that. Go figure what would make them deliberately hurt the defenseless innocent.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

idahonancy said:


> The emergency rooms in this country are full of people with poor judgement that would serve as excellent examples of how to repair flesh and bones.


LOL.... Nancy I wish this forum had a "like" button!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

3600 goats a year! I had no idea! I am about as ANTI PETA as you can get but I actually agree with them on this. I'm glad it has stopped.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Rex said:


> I am about as ANTI PETA as you can get but I actually agree with them on this.


Even a broken clock is right once in a while, eh?


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

How completely horrifying! I had no idea this was done. At least it's over now.


----------

